# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αγορές Mac

## makisx

φίλοι γεια σας,
θελω την βοηθεια σας.
λοιπον θα αγοράσω σε λιγο καιρό ενα iMac 2.4 και εχω τρελλαθεί, αλλά έχω κολλήσει από ποιό μαγαζί.
μπορείτε με την εμπειρία ως χρήστες και αγοραστές να με βοηθήσετε?

----------


## ariadgr

Απο Ελλάδα ενδιαφέρεσαι ή από εξωτερικό;

----------


## makisx

ελλάδα ισως. δεν το ειχα σκεφτεί και πολύ βέβαια. τι θα μου προσφέρει από εξωτερικό?

----------


## ariadgr

> ελλάδα ισως. δεν το ειχα σκεφτεί και πολύ βέβαια. τι θα μου προσφέρει από εξωτερικό?


Ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω links:

 :Arrow:  Λίστα εξουσιοδοτημένων μεταπωλητών Rainbow
 :Arrow:  Τιμές Rainbow (χωρίς ΦΠΑ)
 :Arrow:  1
 :Arrow:  2
 :Arrow:  3
 :Arrow:  4

----------


## makisx

ευχαριστω καταρχην για τις πληροφορίες φιλε ariadgr,
οι διαφορες στις τιμες ελλαδα με εξωτερικό δεν ειναι κραυγαλέες ενώ οι διαφορες στην ώρα παραδοσης ίσως είναι αρκετα.
παντως αξιζει τον κόπο να αγοράσω από αγγλία, καλα θα ηταν να ειχα και ελληνικα εγχειριδια. επίσης παρατηρησα ότι το http://www.ghc.co.uk
δίνει το Mac OS X v10.4 ενώ στην ελλάδα δίνουν το 10.5
το σκεφτομαι αρκετα...

----------


## ariadgr

> καλα θα ηταν να ειχα και ελληνικα εγχειριδια.


Δε νομίζω ότι αγοράζοντας την ελληνική έκδοση της Rainbow παίρνεις κάποιο αναλυτικό εγχειρίδιο στα Ελληνικά.




> επίσης παρατηρησα ότι το http://www.ghc.co.uk
> δίνει το Mac OS X v10.4 ενώ στην ελλάδα δίνουν το 10.5


Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχουν ενημερώσει το site, η Apple τα στέλνει με 10.5 πλέον, στείλε ένα email

----------


## nickolas2005

Eγω το ειχα παρει απο systemgraph και εμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Απο εξωτερικό ίσως το βρεις φθηνότερο. Αλλα αν παθει κάτι...

----------


## ariadgr

> Αλλα αν παθει κάτι...


Έχεις 1 χρόνο διεθνή εγγύηση  :Wink: 

http://www.rainbow.gr/apple/repairs.html
(ενότητα Β - "αν έχετε αγοράσει το μηχάνημά σας από το εξωτερικό")

----------


## haHa

Απο εξωτερικο χαλαρα!

Λιγο φθηνοτερες τιμες *και υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα για αγορα επεκτασης εγγυησης στα 3 χρονια* (που στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει).
Με την αγορα επεκτασης εγγυησης μονο ο πρωτος χρονος καλυπτεται στην Ελλαδα,οι υπολοιποι 2 στο εξωτερικο.

Παρολο αυτην την δυσκολια( τα 2 τελευταια χρονια καλυπτονται μονο απο εγγυηση στο εξωτερικο), ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για εμενα να μπορεις να προστατευσεις την ακριβη επενδυση σου που κανεις με 3 χρονια εγγυηση και οχι μονο με 1 οπως γινεται στην Ελλαδα.
(ολα και κατι μπορει να χαλασει,πχ το dvd drive (κοστος επισκευης 200 ευρω) κλπ. Σκεψου μαλιστα πχ και την ακραια περιπτωση μετα απο 2 περιπου χρονια να σου χαλασει η οθονη.Θα σου ζητανε 500+ ευρω για να στην φτιαξουν.Ενω με την επεκταση εγγυσης απο το εξωτερικο(κοστιζει 200 ευρω),το στελνεις στο εξωτερικο και στο φτιαχνουν δωρεαν.)

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Με την αγορα επεκτασης εγγυησης μονο ο πρωτος χρονος καλυπτεται στην Ελλαδα,οι υπολοιποι 2 στο εξωτερικο.


Αν εννοείς ότι η Rainbow δεν καλύπτει την επέκταση εγγύησης, δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Η αγορασμένη Apple Care καλύπτεται κανονικά, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν πωλείται.

----------


## haHa

> Αν εννοείς ότι η Rainbow δεν καλύπτει την επέκταση εγγύησης, δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Η αγορασμένη Apple Care καλύπτεται κανονικά, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν πωλείται.


Ναι για το apple care αναφερομαι.
Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ισχυει αυτο? (νομιζα οτι ισχυει αυτο που γραφω,οτι η rainbow ψιλοαρνειται να επισκευασει δωρεαν μηχανηματα με επεκταση εγγυησης)

Αν ναι,τοτε ειναι πολυ θετικο!

----------


## makisx

ναι όντως αν ισχύει αυτό τότε είναι μεγαλο θέμα.
τελικα μαλλον αξιζει από αγγλία. 
θα τη ρίξω τη ζαριά...

----------


## cpapas

αν ψωνίσεις από Rainbow έχασες. Σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει έστω και σε εγγύηση, θα περιμένεις καιρό για να στο επισκευάσουν. Επίσης νομίζω ότι χρεώνεουν κάτι για παραλαβή - παράδοση(!)
Χαλαρά ψώνισε από systemgraph ή άλλους μεταπωλητές που κάνουν εισαγωγή. 
 Μπες και στο site μου να πάρεις μια γεύση απο τον κόσμο μας
www.drmac.gr
 :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> ναι όντως αν ισχύει αυτό τότε είναι μεγαλο θέμα.
> τελικα μαλλον αξιζει από αγγλία. 
> θα τη ρίξω τη ζαριά...


Ακομα και να μην ισχυει και παλι αξιζει..
Τα εξοδα για αποστολη στο εξωτερικο δεν ειναι μεγαλα,γυρω στα 30-50 ευρω.

Και λογικα θα στο επισκευαζουν πιο γρηγορα απο την rainbow και φυσικα δωρεαν αφου θα ειναι εντος εγγυησης.(οι τιμες service της rainbow για προιοντα εκτος εγγυησης ειναι πολυ υψηλες)

----------


## ariadgr

> αν ψωνίσεις από Rainbow έχασες. Σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει έστω και σε εγγύηση, θα περιμένεις καιρό για να στο επισκευάσουν. Επίσης νομίζω ότι χρεώνεουν κάτι για παραλαβή - παράδοση(!)


Αναφέρεσαι σε κάποια προσωπική εμπειρία;
Γιατί από αυτά που διαβάζω τον τελευταίο καιρό, η κατάσταση με το service δεν είναι τόσο κακή, ιδιαίτερα όταν έχεις αγοράσει από Rainbow.

----------


## cpapas

ναι :Smile:  προσωπική εμπειρία. Ειμαι χρόνια τεχνικός στα Mac και έχω καθημερινή επαφή και με τη Rainbow. 
Δεν γνωριζω βέβαια αν τον τελευταίο μηνα βελτιώθηκαν τα πράγματα. Μόλις στείλω κάτι για service θα σε ενημερώσω  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> Αναφέρεσαι σε κάποια προσωπική εμπειρία;
> Γιατί από αυτά που διαβάζω τον τελευταίο καιρό, η κατάσταση με το service δεν είναι τόσο κακή, ιδιαίτερα όταν έχεις αγοράσει από Rainbow.


Aπο προσωπικη εμπειρια :
εκαναν 1 μηνα περιπου απλα για να μου αντικαταστησουν μια χαλασμενη μπαταρια (με το γνωστο προβλημα ).
Ο υπολογιστης δεν ειχε καποιο αλλο προβλημα και το θεμα με τις μπαταριες ειναι γνωστο.

Αλλα παρολα αυτα,αυτοι καταφεραν και κρατησαν 1 μην ολοκληρο το φορητο.. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Ερασιτεχνες...

----------


## makisx

και μετα θα παω να ψωνισω από ελλαντα? 
ασε καλυτερα οι βρεττανοι , μα τους εζησα , ειναι τυπικοι μεχρι αηδιας σε όλες τις αντικαταστασεις επισκευες πληρωμες κτλ κτλ.
 τωρα βλεπω και το dr mac gr φιλε cpapas

----------


## ariadgr

> Aπο προσωπικη εμπειρια :
> εκαναν 1 μηνα περιπου απλα για να μου αντικαταστησουν μια χαλασμενη μπαταρια (με το γνωστο προβλημα ).
> Ο υπολογιστης δεν ειχε καποιο αλλο προβλημα και το θεμα με τις μπαταριες ειναι γνωστο.
> 
> Αλλα παρολα αυτα,αυτοι καταφεραν και κρατησαν 1 μην ολοκληρο το φορητο..
> 
> Ερασιτεχνες...


Σε κάποια πράγματα είναι σαφώς αδικαιολόγητοι.

Για ελαττωματική μπαταρία αντί για το προφανές (άμεση αντικατάσταση) που θα γινόταν σε κάθε άλλη χώρα με υποστήριξη Apple, το να σε καθυστερήσουν τόσο είναι πράγματι απαράδεκτο.

----------


## Flareman

> αν ψωνίσεις από Rainbow έχασες. Σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει έστω και σε εγγύηση, θα περιμένεις καιρό για να στο επισκευάσουν. Επίσης νομίζω ότι χρεώνεουν κάτι για παραλαβή - παράδοση(!)
> Χαλαρά ψώνισε από systemgraph ή άλλους μεταπωλητές που κάνουν εισαγωγή. 
>  Μπες και στο site μου να πάρεις μια γεύση απο τον κόσμο μας
> www.drmac.gr


Περαστικός ήμανε, είδα φως και μπήκα :Smile:  Για του λόγου το αληθές, χρεώνουν 50 ευρώ για τον έλεγχο όταν είσαι εκτός εγγυήσεως (πέρα από κάθε άλλο κόστος επισκευής). Εντός εγγυήσεως δε χρεώνουν τίποτα - αλλά αυτό που λέει ο Γιώργος, ότι καλύπτουν και το AppleCare δεν το γνωρίζω. Είναι στάνταρ αυτό;

----------


## dtoubi

Εχω ήδη αγοράσει από τα fnack 2 Μαc ένα Macbook και ένα iMac. Μεχρι τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι όλα ήταν άψογα χώρις να έχω συναντήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα... Γιατί δεν κοιτάς και εκεί?

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχω ήδη αγοράσει από τα fnack 2 Μαc ένα Macbook και ένα iMac. Μεχρι τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι όλα ήταν άψογα χώρις να έχω συναντήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα... Γιατί δεν κοιτάς και εκεί?


Να σημειώσουμε ότι στη Fnac μπορείς να γραφτείς στο Club fnac με €10 πριν την αγορά, και να έχεις 5% έκπτωση σε Mac αν χρησιμοποιήσεις την κάρτα μέλους που εκδίδεται εκέινη τη στιγμή

----------


## dtoubi

> Να σημειώσουμε ότι στη Fnac μπορείς να γραφτείς στο Club fnac με €10 πριν την αγορά, και να έχεις 5% έκπτωση σε Mac αν χρησιμοποιήσεις την κάρτα μέλους που εκδίδεται εκέινη τη στιγμή


...το οποίο και έκανα οπότε και αγόρασα με τα κουπόνια που κέρδισα έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό...
Και κατά καιρούς κάνουν και μεγαλύτερες προσφορές στα μέλη. Αν κάτι πάει στραβά τότε το πας σε αυτούς και αυτοί αναλαμβάνουν να στο φτιάξουν. Ουδεμία επαφή δεν έχεις με Rainbow!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## ariadgr

> Αν κάτι πάει στραβά τότε το πας σε αυτούς και αυτοί αναλαμβάνουν να στο φτιάξουν. Ουδεμία επαφή δεν έχεις με Rainbow!!!


Από τη στιγμή που είναι εξουδιοδοτημένος μεταπωλητής της Rainbow, το μηχάνημα το στέλνει στη Rainbow για επισκευή, δηλαδή εκτελεί χρέη "μεταφορέα".

----------


## makisx

μαγκες βρήκα αυτό στον πειραιά όπου με μετρητα η τιμή είναι πολυ χαμηλή για 20'' 2.4gh
http://netgr.com/applepiraeus/appleg4imac.html

ξερει καποιος κατι καπου γενικώς για αυτούς?

επίσης από αγγλία gοrdon harwood μου βγαίνει 1114 λιρες.
θα ηθελα να προσθεσω οτι θα τον αγορασω με τιμολογιο για να παρω το φπα πισω. απο αγγλια θα ισχύει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## ariadgr

> μαγκες βρήκα αυτό στον πειραιά όπου με μετρητα η τιμή είναι πολυ χαμηλή για 20'' 2.4gh
> http://netgr.com/applepiraeus/appleg4imac.html
> 
> ξερει καποιος κατι καπου γενικώς για αυτούς?


Πάρε τηλέφωνο και επιβεβαίωσε αν είναι τελική τιμή με ΦΠΑ.

Είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος μεταπωλητής της Rainbow, σου έδωσα το link με τη λίστα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.

----------


## makisx

ναι το βρήκα από κει με τους μεταπωλήτες, αυριο τηλέφωνο και βλέπουμε

----------


## haHa

Τελικως μαθαμε αν η αγορα επεκτασης εγγυησης απο το εξωτερικο (Apple Care) καλυπτεται και απο την rainbow??

........Auto merged post: haHa added 8 Minutes and 38 Seconds later........




> μαγκες βρήκα αυτό στον πειραιά όπου με μετρητα η τιμή είναι πολυ χαμηλή για 20'' 2.4gh
> http://netgr.com/applepiraeus/appleg4imac.html
> 
> ξερει καποιος κατι καπου γενικώς για αυτούς?



Η τιμη που εχουν δεν ισχυει,γιατι σε υποχρεωνουν να παρεις και ενα πακετο υποστηριξης με κοστος 290 ευρω .

----------


## makisx

επιπλέον είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ άρα καταλήγει στα 1630 περίπου.
κατι άλλο τωρα,
αν όμως η επεκταση εγγύησης από αγγλία για ελλάδα δεν ισχύει, τότε μόνο από ελλάδα συμφερει η αγορά.

----------


## haHa

Γιατι? Δηλαδη λες οτι συμφερει να δωσεις 1500 ευρω και να παρακαλας να μη χαλασει? Να μην προστατευσεις την επενδυση σου με μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση?

Μια χαρα συμφερει και απο Αγγλια και ας ισχυει η εγγυηση μονο απο εξω.Τα εξοδα αποστολης δεν ειναι μεγαλα..
Ασε που λογικα θα ειναι και πιο γρηγοροι στην επισκευη, αλλα και στην παραδοση του υπολογιστη μετα την παραγγελια.

----------


## axinosgr

Αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου μηλαρά (ας όψεται το χαλασμένο G3 ibook μου), αλλά λάτρης του είδους των μηλών και λόγο του ωραίου θέματος που έχετε ανοίξει περί αγοράς mac, θέλησα και εγώ να βάλω το λιθαράκι μου σε αυτό το θέμα. Και επειδή ταυτοχρόνως είμαι μέλος στα καταστήματα fnac σας παραθέτω παρακάτω τις τιμές όπως έχουν καταγραφεί στο τελευταίο περιοδικό τεύχος (Μάρτιος 2008) των μελών του club fnac:

*Η/Υ Mac*
1. Macbook air από 1.789 ευρώ
2. Macbook από 1.104 ευρώ
3. Macbook pro από 1.999 ευρώ
4. Mac pro από 2.631 ευρώ
5. iMac από 1.262 ευρώ
*με την αγορά οποιουδήποτε mac δώρο ένας φορητός σκληρός 160GB της εταιρείας buffalo το μοντέλο ministation.

*Υπόλοιπα προϊόντα Mac*
1. Apple time capsule από 315 ευρώ (κέρδος 150 πόντοι ισούται με 15 ευρώ δωροεπιταγή)
2. Apple ipod nano 8GB pink 219 ευρώ (δώρο δερμάτινη θήκη)
3. Apple ipod touch 32GB 515 ευρώ (δώρο μια θήκη σιλικόνης)
4. Apple tv από 315 ευρώ (δώρο ένα hdmi καλώδιο)

Ελπίζω να σας άνοιξα την όρεξη για αγορές... :Wink:

----------


## makisx

επειδή το εψαξα παραπάνω και για αμερική (ενταξει το παρατράβηξα - θα σταματησω)
βρήκα ότι οι τιμές στην apple
είναι πολύ χαμηλές (δείτε και τη συνθεση του μηχανήματος που επέλεξα)

 αλλά δεν στέλνουν ελλάδα,  υπάρχει το http://www.myus.com/

όπου ανοιγεις διεύθυνση και το παραλαμβάνουν αυτοί και σε χρεώνουν μέσω δικιά τους κάρτας και τους πληρώνεις όταν το παραλαβεις. τα μεταφορικά είναι περιπου 60ευρω.

----------


## haHa

> επειδή το εψαξα παραπάνω και για αμερική (ενταξει το παρατράβηξα - θα σταματησω)
> βρήκα ότι οι τιμές στην apple
> είναι πολύ χαμηλές (δείτε και τη συνθεση του μηχανήματος που επέλεξα)
> 
>  αλλά δεν στέλνουν ελλάδα,  υπάρχει το http://www.myus.com/
> 
> όπου ανοιγεις διεύθυνση και το παραλαμβάνουν αυτοί και σε χρεώνουν μέσω δικιά τους κάρτας και τους πληρώνεις όταν το παραλαβεις. τα μεταφορικά είναι περιπου 60ευρω.



Πολυ ενδιαφερον!!!
(εχε υποψην σου το τελωνειο)

----------


## ariadgr

> επειδή το εψαξα παραπάνω και για αμερική (ενταξει το παρατράβηξα - θα σταματησω)
> βρήκα ότι οι τιμές στην apple
> είναι πολύ χαμηλές (δείτε και τη συνθεση του μηχανήματος που επέλεξα)
> 
>  αλλά δεν στέλνουν ελλάδα,  υπάρχει το http://www.myus.com/
> 
> όπου ανοιγεις διεύθυνση και το παραλαμβάνουν αυτοί και σε χρεώνουν μέσω δικιά τους κάρτας και τους πληρώνεις όταν το παραλαβεις. τα μεταφορικά είναι περιπου 60ευρω.


Θα πληρώσεις τελωνείο σε αυτή την περίπτωση, αν το λάβεις σπασμένο ή κλαπεί στη μεταφορά θα τρέχεις κλπ.

Αν δεν θέλεις να το πάρεις από Ελλάδα, πάρτο από Ευρώπη που δεν έχει τελωνείο.

Οι τιμές στην Αμερική ήταν ανέκαθεν χαμηλότερες, δεν περιορίζεται στα mac αυτό το φαινόμενο.

----------


## axinosgr

Από Αμερική μόνο εάν έχεις γνωστό αλλιώς έχει και τελωνείο που εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι 19% και άλλα προβλήματα το εάν θα το παραλάβεις σωστά και όλα τα συναφή.

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με amazon και bestbuy (πάντα για Αμερική).

Έχω ακούσει ότι παίζουν καλές τιμές και Τουρκία μεριά (καθώς έχει εάν δεν κάνω λάθος official apple)...αλλά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με αποστολές και λοιπά.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Το αν έχει επίσημη εκπροσώπηση η Apple δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο. Η Τουρκία έχει IMC, όπως η Ελλάδα, η Βουλγαρία, η FYROM, η Σερβία και γενικά όλα τα Βαλκάνια. Ακόμα όμως και μέσα στην ΕΕ, οι τιμές κυμαίνονται, με φτηνότερη (ίσως κατά παράδοση, υπήρχε εργοστάσιο κατασκευής) την Ιρλανδία.
Εικάζω όμως, ότι αν το πάρεις από άλλον IMC, ότι η απάντηση της Apple σε περίπτωση ανάγκης service/κάλυψης εγγύησης θα είναι "απευθυνθείτε στον IMC που το αγοράσατε". Υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένα παράδειγμα γι' αυτό, όπου η Apple (στο εξωτερικό) αρνήθηκε service σε υπολογιστή αγορασμένο από Rainbow. Επειδή η κάλυψη εγγύησης από πλευράς Rainbow για μη-αγορασμένα-από-Rainbow εναπόκειται στην κρίση της Apple, εικάζω ότι η απάντηση θα είναι αρνητική.

----------


## IPL

Γεια σας παίδες,

Μετά από 15 χρόνια windows, είπα να κάνω στο switch. Το κοίταγα για πάνω από 1 χρόνο και πιστεύω πως τώρα είναι η καλύτερη εποχή για ένα Macbook Pro.

Απλά ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω πως θα βρίσκομαι σε αυτό το forum αρκετά συχνά από την τετάρτη που θα το παραλάβω. Περιμένω πως και πως.

Επειδή το έψαχνα πολύ καιρό και από τιμής θέλω να σας πω πως η πιο συμφέρουσα τιμή που βρήκα ήταν στο ipelagos.com Βέβαια είμαι Κύπρο αυτή τη εποχή οπότε είναι πιο εύκολη η αγορά από το site αλλά από ότι ξέρω κάνει αποστολές και Ελλάδα.

Η τιμή του ήταν 1450 euro μαζί με έξοδα αποστολής για το μοντέλο που κάνει στην Αμερική 2000 δολλάρια. Νομίζω πως η τιμή είναι φοβερή σε σχέση με Ελλάδα και Κύπρο (εδω το βρήκα 2100, στην Ελλάδα κοίταγα στο e-shop με 1900 euro). 1450 euro δηλαδή 150 ευρώ παραπάνω από την τιμή του σε ευρώ αν το έπαιρνα από την Apple στην Αμερική. Ιδίως τώρα που το δολλάριο σε σχέση με το ευρώ έχει πάρει την κάθοδο, συμφέρει.

Αυτά από μένα, γεια σας και εν αναμονή της Τετάρτης!

----------


## haHa

Ειδα τις τιμες τους και φαινονται απιστευτες!!

MBP 15.4"(το φθηνο μοντελο, 1319 ευρω):
http://www.ipelagos.com/pd_apple_mac...superdrive.cfm

MB(το μεσαιο μοντελο, 866 ευρω):
http://www.ipelagos.com/pd_apple_mac...rive_white.cfm


MacBook Air(το βασικο μοντελο, 1198 ευρω):
http://www.ipelagos.com/pd-apple-mac...-gb-ram-80.cfm


Apple iMac 24" (αλλα με 4GB Ram, 1435 ευρω):
http://www.ipelagos.com/pd-apple-ima...superdrive.cfm



Κατι θα παιζει,παραειναι χαμηλες οι τιμες....
Μακαρι να ειναι πραγματικες..

Ειπες στελνει και Ελλαδα??

----------


## IPL

> Ειδα τις τιμες τους και φαινονται απιστευτες!!
> 
> MBP 15.4"(το φθηνο μοντελο, 1319 ευρω):
> http://www.ipelagos.com/pd_apple_mac...superdrive.cfm
> 
> MB(το μεσαιο μοντελο, 866 ευρω):
> http://www.ipelagos.com/pd_apple_mac...rive_white.cfm
> 
> 
> ...



Από ότι ξέρω ναι αλλά έχει μια παραπάνω διαδικάσία. 

Για το ΜΒΡ με χρέωσε 2,069 USD + 129 USD μεταφορικά με Fedex και παράδοση σε 3-4 μέρες. Στην πιστωτική, αυτό το ποσό βγήκε κάτι λιγότερο από 1,450 ευρώ. Επειδή σε χρεώνει σε USD εξαρτάται από την ισοτιμία και ήμουνα τυχερός αφού το δολλάριο χτύπησε all time low αυτή τη βδομάδα. Όταν το αγόρασα η τιμή του σε ευρώ στο site έγραφε 1,403. Μάλλον η ισοτιμία στο site γίνεται update μια φορά τη βδομάδα και όχι dynamically.

Αν το σκεφτείς οι τιμές δεν παραείναι χαμηλές. Αν το μοντέλο στην Apple κάνει 1,999 USD και αυτός χρεώνει 2,069 τότε βγάζει χρήματα. Ιδίως αν είναι και Apple Reseller που είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι. Οι τιμές είναι απίστευτες στην Ελλάδα (προς τα πάνω) αλλά δεν μιλάμε γιατί η Apple χρειάζεται καλύτερη διαθεσιμότητα στην Ελλάδα.

Τώρα για τα μοντέλα που αναφέρεις θέλει μια προσοχή. Η σελίδα του με τα Apple είναι λίγο μπερδεμένη με τα σημερινά μοντέλα και άλλα παλιότερα. Αυτό δεν φαίνεται από την τιμή. Εγώ τους έστειλα email και τους είπα πως θέλω το ΜΒΡ με το hardware update του 2008 και μου στείλανε το link στην σελίδα τους. Έτσι έκανα δουλειά.

Στείλε τους ένα email, στην εξυπηρέτηση με email είναι καλοί. Πάντως εγώ το πήρα από εκεί γιατί η διαφορά της τιμής 1450 ευρώ με 1940 ευρώ στο e-shop (μαζί με τα έξοδα αποστολής και οι 2 τιμές) που θα το αγόραζα εναλλακτικά άξιζε το ρίσκο της αγοράς από ένα μαγαζί που είναι Αμερική.

----------


## haHa

> Τώρα για τα μοντέλα που αναφέρεις θέλει μια προσοχή. Η σελίδα του με τα Apple είναι λίγο μπερδεμένη με τα σημερινά μοντέλα και άλλα παλιότερα. Αυτό δεν φαίνεται από την τιμή. Εγώ τους έστειλα email και τους είπα πως θέλω το ΜΒΡ με το hardware update του 2008 και μου στείλανε το link στην σελίδα τους. Έτσι έκανα δουλειά.


Ναι το εχω υποψην μου και φροντισα στα λινκ που εβαλα να ειναι τα καινουρια μηχανηματα.
Ελεγξα και το product code απο το site της apple για σιγουρια ωστε να ειναι ιδιο με το product code του μοντελου στα λινκ.


Αρα οι τιμες ειναι εξαιρετικες αφου το επιβεβαιωνεις και εσυ και δεν κρυβει καμμια εκπληξη...

Πολυ θετικο!!

Μακαρι να στελνει και Ελλαδα!

----------


## IPL

> Ναι το εχω υποψην μου και φροντισα στα λινκ που εβαλα να ειναι τα καινουρια μηχανηματα.
> Ελεγξα και το product code απο το site της apple για σιγουρια ωστε να ειναι ιδιο με το product code του μοντελου στα λινκ.
> 
> 
> Αρα οι τιμες ειναι εξαιρετικες αφου το επιβεβαιωνεις και εσυ και δεν κρυβει καμμια εκπληξη...
> 
> Πολυ θετικο!!
> 
> Μακαρι να στελνει και Ελλαδα!


Ρώτα τους

Πάντως έννοιωσα λίγο περισσότερη σιγουριά με την πιστωτική. Μου είπαν πως επειδή αγοράζω 1η φορά από αυτούς θα κάνανε μια επαλήθευση με την τράπεζα πριν προχωρούσανε με την παραγγελία. Την επόμενη μέρα με πήρε η τράπεζά μου για να με ρωτήσει αν θέλω να προχωρήσω με την αγορά και αν ήμουν εγώ που το αγόρασα.

Είχα την επιλογή να πληρώσω και με αντικαταβολή πάντως. Για την αντικαταβολή Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## haHa

Φπα και τα λοιπα δεν ειχε για εσενα(εννοω ειναι η τιμη που βλεπουμε, οχι κατι αλλο εξτρα) στην Κυπρο ε?

Ξερεις τι παιζει με προιοντα που ερχονται απο Κυπρο στην Ελλαδα αν υποκεινται σε φπα?


Τωρα ειδα αυτο:
http://www.ipelagos.com/faq.cfm

Q: When I receive my order in Cyprus will I have to pay any VAT ?
A: YES. When you make a purchase from the US (United States) your purchase is subject to VAT upon arrival in Cyprus. The VAT, curently at 15%, will be collected at the time of delivery. The price you see listed here on the site does NOT include the VAT. Buyer is responsible for paying the VAT. iPelagos.com will NOT compensate its customers for that


Αρα στις τιμες πρεπει να υπολογισουμε και το ΦΠΑ 15%.

----------


## IPL

> Φπα και τα λοιπα δεν ειχε για εσενα(εννοω ειναι η τιμη που βλεπουμε, οχι κατι αλλο εξτρα) στην Κυπρο ε?
> 
> Ξερεις τι παιζει με προιοντα που ερχονται απο Κυπρο στην Ελλαδα αν υποκεινται σε φπα?
> 
> 
> Τωρα ειδα αυτο:
> http://www.ipelagos.com/faq.cfm
> 
> Q: When I receive my order in Cyprus will I have to pay any VAT ?
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο. Βασικά μου το είχαν πει ότι θα χρεωθώ αλλά δεν με χρέωσε τίποτα κ έλεγα πως θα το αποφύγω. Μάλλον τα πληρώνω στο courier ή κάτι τέτοιο. Τουλάχιστον το φπα είναι μικρότερο από Ελλάδα.

----------


## haHa

Kαι μικροτερο απο την Ελλαδα ειναι,αλλα και οι τιμες ειναι και παλι αισθητα χαμηλοτερες...


Χωρις το κοστος αποστολης και με το φπα μεσα ο mbp ερχεται 1516 με τις τιμες του site και την τωρινη ισοτιμια, ενω απο Ελλαδα με φπα ερχεται 1902 ευρω.

Σημαντικη διαφορα...

----------


## IPL

> Kαι μικροτερο απο την Ελλαδα ειναι,αλλα και οι τιμες ειναι και παλι αισθητα χαμηλοτερες...
> 
> 
> Χωρις το κοστος αποστολης και με το φπα μεσα ο mbp ερχεται 1516 με τις τιμες του site και την τωρινη ισοτιμια, ενω απο Ελλαδα με φπα ερχεται 1902 ευρω.
> 
> Σημαντικη διαφορα...


Βασικά ναι.

----------


## Vietmam

τελωνείο etc?

----------


## IPL

> τελωνείο etc?


Το γράφουν στο site και πήρα και επιβεβαίωση email ότι δεν παίζει import duty. Για Κύπρο τουλάχιστον.

----------


## nikos_000

Γεια μενω αθηνα κ ψαχνω καταστημα με ετοιμοπαραδωτο  apple imac,ξερει κανεις που εχει???????? :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:

----------


## sigalakos

χε χε, το iMac είναι και γαμώ τα εντυπωσιακά μηχανήματα. Έγω την Πέμπτη πήρα ένα μεταχειρισμένο 20ίντσο το καινούργιο σε σούπερ τιμή. Είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο και λεπτό από το λευκό iMac G5 που είχα. Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα (αν το βρεις εννοείται)!
Αθήνα, δοκίμασε σε Fnac, Public, Multirama, Systemgraph έχεις πολλές επιλογές.

----------


## panajotisp

Π.Χ. εδώ?

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Μην στηρίζεστε στην διαθεσιμότητα που δίνει το eshop στους Macintosh. Συνήθως είναι μούφα. Πάρτε τηλέφωνο και ρωτήστε για να το εξακριβώσετε ΠΡΙΝ την αγορά, και φυσικά μην επιλέξετε αγορά με πιστωτική γιατί θα τραβηχτεί το ποσό αλλά θα περιμένετε βδομάδες μέχρι να έρθει το μηχάνημα.

----------


## panajotisp

Ευχαριστώ για τη πληροφορία. Θα πεταχτώ κάποια στιγμή απο εκεί να δω ξανά τη διαθεσιμότητα απο κοντά.
Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για imac και θέλω να ξέρω.

----------


## nikos_000

τελικα βρηκα στο fnac,ευχαριστω :Worthy:  :Closed topic:

----------


## TearDrop

Δεν υπάρχει τελωνείο εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.

----------


## Vietmam

Μπήκε η Κύπρος στην ευρωπαϊκή ένωση? :P 
Στην τελική βαράμε μια εβδομάδα διακοπές, το φέρνουμε μόνοι μας και πάλι έρχεται φθηνότερα!!! 

Πήρε τελικά κανείς να πεί εντυπώσεις?

----------


## ariadgr

> Δεν υπάρχει τελωνείο εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.


Μόνο που το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα έχει έδρα στις ΗΠΑ.  :Whistle:

----------


## IPL

> Μπήκε η Κύπρος στην ευρωπαϊκή ένωση? :P 
> Στην τελική βαράμε μια εβδομάδα διακοπές, το φέρνουμε μόνοι μας και πάλι έρχεται φθηνότερα!!! 
> 
> Πήρε τελικά κανείς να πεί εντυπώσεις?


Ναι, κανονικά με ευρώ από Γενάρη.

Αύριο το παίρνω παίδες. Αν δεν ήταν και η αργία θα το είχα σήμερα. Θα σας γράψω εντυπώσεις όταν καταφέρω και το 'δαμάσω'...

Πάντως στέλνουν Ελλάδα είμαι σίγουρος. Απλά δεν σε χρεώνει φπα όταν το αγοράσεις και ότι πληρώσεις θα είναι όταν μπει στην χώρα.

----------


## kottismidi

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Μήπως κάποιο μέλος γνωρίζει που θα βρω ετοιμοπαράδοτο  Mac Mini Intel Core 2 Duo ,
Θέλω να τον αγοράσω αύριο….
Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων.*

----------


## Νικαετός

Ρίξε μια ματιά στις αγγελίες του φόρουμ  :Wink:

----------


## kottismidi

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στις αγγελίες του φόρουμ




*ok,,,
σε ευχαριστω πολυ...*

----------


## DrEthernet

http://rainbow.gr/apple/resellers.html

----------


## anvc

Γεια σας παιδια!
Θελω να αγορασω macbook αλλα δεν ξερω απο που! Εχω μπερδευτει με διαφορα καταστηματα οπως το Πλαισιο, που *μαλλον* εχει βαλει λαθος χαρακτηριστικα στα macbook.

-Κοιταξτε ΕΔΩ. Το μοντελο ειναι το (MB403LL/A), το οποιο στο site της apple ειναι ΑΥΤΟ, δηλαδη με *1gb ram και Combo Drive*! Ειναι οντως λαθος; Γιατι αν δεν ειναι, μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργη η τιμη του! Μακαρι να ειναι αληθινη!

Επισης, απ'οσο ξερω, εχω εκπτωση απο τη rainbow λογω του οτι ειμαι φοιτητρια. Λογικα θα συμφερει να το αγορασω απο εκει... αλλα πως ξερω ακριβως τις τιμες αν δεν ειναι μελος;

Sorry για τις πολλες ερωτησεις!  :Embarassed: 

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!  :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

> Θελω να αγορασω macbook αλλα δεν ξερω απο που! Εχω μπερδευτει με διαφορα καταστηματα οπως το Πλαισιο, που *μαλλον* εχει βαλει λαθος χαρακτηριστικα στα macbook.
> 
> -Κοιταξτε ΕΔΩ. Το μοντελο ειναι το (MB403LL/A), το οποιο στο site της apple ειναι ΑΥΤΟ, δηλαδη με *1gb ram και Combo Drive*! Ειναι οντως λαθος; Γιατι αν δεν ειναι, μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργη η τιμη του! Μακαρι να ειναι αληθινη!
> 
> Επισης, απ'οσο ξερω, εχω εκπτωση απο τη rainbow λογω του οτι ειμαι φοιτητρια. Λογικα θα συμφερει να το αγορασω απο εκει... αλλα πως ξερω ακριβως τις τιμες αν δεν ειναι μελος;


Ψάξε λίγο τα υπάρχοντα θέματα στο forum

Από εδώ Αγορά MacBook από Edustore προκύπτει ότι η φοιτητική έκπτωση (εκτός "Δες την Ψηφιακά") είναι 10%.

Για σωστά χαρακτηριστικά θα κοιτάς μόνο τα part numbers στο site της Apple http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html

(MB402LL/A) -> Combo drive
(MB403LL/A) -> Superdrive

----------


## tsopanos

Σωστά.

Αν και αν πρόκειται για 2.4GHz μοντέλο, πωλείται ακόμη με το ComboDrive; Κρίμα είναι.

Αλήθεια γιατί δεν θέλεις να περιμένεις λίγο; Επείκειται σοβαρή ανανέωση της σειράς των Macbook/Pro της Apple. 

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις σχετικά εδώ.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Αλήθεια γιατί δεν θέλεις να περιμένεις λίγο; Επείκειται σοβαρή ανανέωση της σειράς των Macbook/Pro της Apple.


Όχι σύντομα. Η σειρά MacBook/MacBook Pro αναβαθμίστηκε μόλις πριν 1μιση μήνα. Θα αργήσει η ανανέωσή της.

----------


## tsopanos

> Όχι σύντομα. Η σειρά MacBook/MacBook Pro αναβαθμίστηκε μόλις πριν 1μιση μήνα. Θα αργήσει η ανανέωσή της.


Δεν θα συμφωνήσω  :Smile: 

Συνήθως μεσολαβούν 18-24 μήνες μεταξύ σημαντικών αλλαγών. Ως τέτοιες νοούνται π.χ. οι σχεδιαστικές πρωτοβουλίες όταν η Apple άλλαξε σε Intel. Τα 2.4GHz δεν μπορούν να εννοηθούν ως αλλαγή, είναι απλά μια βελτίωση.

Περιμένουμε αλλαγή της σειράς δηλαδή, μέχρι το τέλος του '08 ή τις αρχές του΄09.

----------


## haHa

> Δεν θα συμφωνήσω 
> 
> Συνήθως μεσολαβούν 18-24 μήνες μεταξύ σημαντικών αλλαγών. Ως τέτοιες νοούνται π.χ. οι σχεδιαστικές πρωτοβουλίες όταν η Apple άλλαξε σε Intel. Τα 2.4GHz δεν μπορούν να εννοηθούν ως αλλαγή, είναι απλά μια βελτίωση.
> 
> Περιμένουμε αλλαγή της σειράς δηλαδή, μέχρι το τέλος του '08 ή τις αρχές του΄09.


Σωστα!

Ετσι και αλλιως τα macbook pro θα πρεπει τον Ιουνιο να αναβαθμιστουν στους νεους intel επεξεργαστες! (Montevina platform,centrino2 ,ddr3 κλπ)

Φημολογειται οτι ισως να εχουμε και ριζικη ανανεωση του design...
Μακαρι!



Aπο την αλλη, το τωρινο design/case των macbook pro με penryn cpus ειναι πια ωριμο και εχει ξεπερασει τα σοβαρα προβληματα που ειχαν στην αρχη και μεχρι πριν ενα χρονο.(με κυριοτερο προβλημα αυτο των θερμοκρασιων και συχνων βλαβων)

Οταν θα περασει η apple στο καινουριο design/case των macbook pro ισως να ξαναεμφανιστουν teething problems...

----------


## tsopanos

> Όχι σύντομα. Η σειρά MacBook/MacBook Pro αναβαθμίστηκε μόλις πριν 1μιση μήνα. Θα αργήσει η ανανέωσή της.


... και για του λόγου το αληθές:

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...one_chips.html


Απ ό,τι φαίνεται θα δούμε νέα μοντέλα MacBook πολύ πιο σύντομα απ ό,τι περιμένουμε!

----------


## Wolverine

Παρέλαβα σήμερα το Mac Pro, μαζί πήρα και το Apple care. Επειδή τα παρήγγειλα μαζί από το Online store στην Αγγλία το Apple care plan έρχεται προ-ενεργοποιημένο, αυτό δεν το ήξερα και προσπαθούσα να το ενεργοποιήσω μέσο web. Παίρνω λοιπόν τηλέφωνο στο support και μου το εξήγησαν. Ε και πριν λίγο πήρα email που μου ζητά να αξιολογήσω αν ο εκπρόσωπος που μου απάντησε ήταν εξυπηρετικός, αν η απάντηση με κάλυψε κλπ. Ακριβώς τέτοιο επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης έχει και η rainbow στην Ελλάδα, είμαι σίγουρος. Αυτό για το πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά κάνει η σωστή εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη και μετά την πώληση, και για το πόσο χαντακώνει τα προϊόντα η αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## haHa

Με γεια! Υπεκυψες ε?  :Razz:

----------


## Vietmam

Όπως το είπες Wolverine! Την χαντακώνει κανονικά την apple!
To ξέρουν άραγε? (στην apple).
Πιστεύω πως ναι, μετά από τόσα email με παράπονα.
Αλλά γιατί ανανεώνουν την σύμβαση και δεν τους δίνουν τα παπούτσια στο χέρι?

----------


## iKoms

Αυτό είναι μια απορία που την έχουν αρκετοί !!!!

Με γειά.. και καλοδούλευτο !!!

----------


## kadronarxis

πωωωωω....
το απόλυτο φίλε wolverine.
Είσαι κιμπαρόπαιδο, πάει τελείωσε.
Ζήλεψα πραγματικά(συγχώρα με).
Το απόλυτο, κλεισμένο μέσα σε κάθετες γραμμές.

2,500 όμως είναι too much για μένα.
Τα όνειρα είναι όνειρα όμως.
Με αυτό το εργαλείο, κλείνεις για μια πενταετία εύκολα.

Ασχολούμαι τώρα τελευταία με το Final Cut Pro, και ο iMac ψιλοζορίζεται.
Ένας mac pro και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα.

Με γεια Λύκε. Τσιτώσου στα γκάζια.

----------


## iKoms

2440 με 3 χρόνια εγγύηση και ένα πακέτο με αντάπτορες για όλες τις χώρες!!! Όλα αυτά από Αγγλία για το Macbook Pro στα 2.5GHz

Και η πλάκα είναι ότι ο αδελφός μου έφυγε για Αμερική πριν μια εβδομάδα... τον Αύγουστο πάω για ψώνια στη Νέα Υόρκη !!!!

----------


## Wolverine

> πωωωωω....
> το απόλυτο φίλε wolverine.
> Είσαι κιμπαρόπαιδο, πάει τελείωσε.
> Ζήλεψα πραγματικά(συγχώρα με).
> Το απόλυτο, κλεισμένο μέσα σε κάθετες γραμμές.
> 
> 2,500 όμως είναι too much για μένα.
> Τα όνειρα είναι όνειρα όμως.
> Με αυτό το εργαλείο, κλείνεις για μια πενταετία εύκολα.
> ...



 Βασικά το αποφάσισα τώρα γιατί είμαι πάλι επάνω να τελειώσω κάτι με τη σχολή και έχουμε έκπτωση από την Apple + ότι η ισοτιμία €-λίρας είναι ευνοϊκή. Το μηχάνημα με την 8800GT πήγε 2000 και άλλα 70 € η επέκταση της εγγύησης (που πιστεύω ότι αξίζει μέχρι το τελευταίο € για ένα τόσο ακριβό μηχάνημα να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο) και έχω παραγγηλλει και μνήμες και τις περιμένω (2*2 GB 150 € από Αμερική). Όντος για τα επόμενα χρόνια καθάρισα από μηχάνημα.

----------


## xengak

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

   θέλω να αγοράσω έναν iMac και βρήκα ένα δικτυακό κατάστημα στον Βόλο με την επωνυμία MacExperts http://www.macexperts.gr. Γνωρίζει κανείς για το ανωτέρω κατάστημα; Είναι αξιόπιστο για αγορές; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## iloxos

> Ασχολούμαι τώρα τελευταία με το Final Cut Pro, και ο iMac ψιλοζορίζεται.


ζορίζεται ο ιΜΑΚ μπροστά στο προ;;;;; :Thinking: 




*@καλορίζικο Wolverine!!!! και ας μην το λέμε: ζηλέυουμε όλοι!!!*

----------


## giorgos_k

Παίδες θέλω τη γνώμη σας. Η ανάγκη να αποκτήσω σταθερό υπολογιστή μεγαλώνει συνεχώς και μεχρι τώρα τη παλέυω με το MBP. Nα το δίλλημα: πουλάω το MBP και αγοράζω 20'' imac και δεδομένου οτι θα περισέψουν κάποια λεφτά αργότερα παίρνω κ ενα μικρό macbook. Ή κρατάω το MBP και βάζω όλα τα λεφτά του imac (ας πούμε *1300E*). Η πρώτη περίπτωση θα μου κόστιζε(αν έπιανε το MBP 1600E κ το macbook κάνει 1200Ε)...*900Ε*. Τί προτείνετε να κάνω?
Επι ευκαιρίας πόσο πιστεύετε οτι μπορεί να πιάσει το MBP? 2.33Ghz,2GbRAM,120HD,AtiX1600 256MB
Μη παρεξηγηθώ για κανένας λεφτάς..500-600Ε που βγάζω απτη δουλειά τα επενδύω άμεσα.... :Whistle:

----------


## iKoms

Γνώμη μου πάντα...
Κράτα το MBP και πάρε και το σταθερό... και μετά βλέπεις και πουλάς αυτό που δεν θα χρησιμοποιείς πολύ.
Γιa τιμές τώρα δεν ξέρω... ρίξε καμιά ματιά σε διάφορα sites που έχουν αγγελίες να δεις πόσο τα δίνουν άλλοι.

----------


## tsopanos

> Παίδες θέλω τη γνώμη σας. Η ανάγκη να αποκτήσω σταθερό υπολογιστή μεγαλώνει συνεχώς και μεχρι τώρα τη παλέυω με το MBP. Nα το δίλλημα: πουλάω το MBP και αγοράζω 20'' imac και ...


Ξέχνα τον 20" imac. Πήγαινε κατευθείαν στον 24ρη χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη ή δίλημμα.

----------


## haHa

> Ξέχνα τον 20" imac. Πήγαινε κατευθείαν στον 24ρη χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη ή δίλημμα.



+1

Mακραν καλυτερη,ποιοτικοτερη οθονη και καλυτερο value for money.(παρολο που ειναι πιο ακριβος)

----------


## iced

> και καλυτερο value for money


 Σιγουρα, μονο το μονιτορ να σκευτεις ποσο κανει εκει τελειωνει το θεμα. Εμεις στο λεμε επειδη θα πορωθεις και θα θες στανταρ το μεγαλυτερο. Εγω πρσφατα αγορασα macbook 2.4 και εχω φαει σκαλωμα και θελω MBP, για την οθονη την μεγαλυτερη, ειναι αρρωστια αυτα τα mac ρς γμτ

----------


## DrEthernet

> Σιγουρα, μονο το μονιτορ να σκευτεις ποσο κανει εκει τελειωνει το θεμα. Εμεις στο λεμε επειδη θα πορωθεις και θα θες στανταρ το μεγαλυτερο. Εγω πρσφατα αγορασα macbook 2.4 και εχω φαει σκαλωμα και θελω MBP, για την οθονη την μεγαλυτερη, ειναι αρρωστια αυτα τα mac ρς γμτ


Λες να μας καλύπτει το ΙΚΑ;

----------


## iced

lol,

μαλλον εγω ειμαι ο υπερβολικος που θελω να το δωσω για να παρω κανα αλλο με 2" οθονη παραπανω :-(

----------


## RyDeR

Δηλαδη παιδες αν ειναι να παρει καποιος ας παρει ενα Pro αμεσως να τελειωνει; Βεβαια μετα ισως παραπονιεται οτι ισως ηταν καλυτερο το 13.3" και ουτω καθεξης.  :Razz: 

Να ρωτησω... Ο ξαδερφος μου ειπε οτι στην Σουηδεια το Applecare κανει 450€ (δεν θυμαμαι ποσες κορωνες, το ειδα και μονος μου). Μπορει καποιος να παρει το μηχανημα απο Σουηδεια και το Applecare απου αλλου, φθηνοτερα;

----------


## giorgos_k

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παίδες. Όντως για την οθόνη του 24" το έχω εμπεδώσει οτι είναι καλύτερη απτου 20" αλλά ίσως έχω πρόβλημα χώρου με το μεγάλο..Για να δούμε τώρα τον Ιούνιο  μπας κ αλλάξει κάτι, έτσι κ αλλιώς  η αγορά Σεπτεμβρη μεριά θα γίνει. 
Για το 2.33MBP πόσο λέτε να το δώσω? Τιμή αγοράς ήταν περίπου 2400 χωρίς φπα  :Crying:

----------


## tsopanos

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παίδες. Όντως για την οθόνη του 24" το έχω εμπεδώσει οτι είναι καλύτερη απτου 20" αλλά ίσως έχω πρόβλημα χώρου με το μεγάλο..


Δεν είναι μόνο καλύτερη.

Μόνο αυτή απεικονίζει TrueColor χρώμα. Η οθόνη του 20" εμφανίζει εκατομμύρια χρώματα μέσω λογισμικού (dithering).

----------


## kadronarxis

Στο thread αυτό, αναφέρουμε τις αγορές hardware και software για Mac που πραγματοποιήσαμε.
Αναφέρουμε χρόνο παράδοσης,εξυπηρέτηση που βρήκαμε, τιμές κλπ. καθώς και απορίες για αγορές Mac.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## haHa

Ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο για το market share των Mac στην Αμερικη:
Mac Marketshare Growth in High End Retail Market


Στο Q1 του 2008 εχει 14% marketshare (περιλαμβανει retail πωλησεις και οχι online και enterprise πωλησεις).
Αν ομως εξετασουν το marketshare για του υπολογιστες που πωληθηκαν και *κοστιζαν πανω απο $1000+, τοτε το marketshare* (παλι μονο για retail πωλησεις) *εκτοξευεται στο 66% !!!* 



Το αρθρο καταληγει οτι αν θελει να αυξησει και αλλο το marketshare η apple, θα πρεπει να διαθεσει και αλλα προιοντα με φθηνοτερες τιμες.

----------


## Wolverine

Ναι αλλά να μην περιλαμβάνεις τις online πωλήσεις ειδικά στην Αμερική δεν σου δίνει σωστή εικόνα. Ειδικά στην Apple μεγάλο μέρος των πολώσεων έρχεται από online, ειδικά στα πανεπιστήμια που οι φοιτητές έχουν και εκπτώσεις μέσω online. Άσε που εκτός του Mac mini ποιος άλλος υπολογιστής της είναι κάτω από τα 1000$?

----------


## haHa

> Ναι αλλά να μην περιλαμβάνεις τις online πωλήσεις ειδικά στην Αμερική δεν σου δίνει σωστή εικόνα. Ειδικά στην Apple μεγάλο μέρος των πολώσεων έρχεται από online, ειδικά στα πανεπιστήμια που οι φοιτητές έχουν και εκπτώσεις μέσω online. Άσε που εκτός του Mac mini ποιος άλλος υπολογιστής της είναι κάτω από τα 1000$?



Το 14% δεν αναφερεται στους υπολογιστες κατω των $1000 , αλλα στο συνολο της αγορας.

Αυτο που θελει ισως να δειξει το αρθρο(γιατι εκει καταληγει), ειναι οτι οταν εχεις το 66% του marketshare των $1000+ υπολογιστων (*πριν 2 χρονια ηταν μονο 18%, τρελη αυξηση!!*), 
αλλα εχεις μονο το 14% το συνολικων πωλησεων, τοτε για να ανεβεις και αλλο σε ποσοστο ελπιζεις σε 2 πραγματα:
α) ή να βγαλεις και μερικα φθηνοτερα προιοντα για να καλυψεις μεγαλυτερο target group
β) ή να προσπαθεις να πεισεις αυτους που αγοραζουν φθηνους υπολογιστες (την πλειοψηφια δηλαδη) , να αγορασουν τελικως ακριβοτερους υπολογιστες.

Αλλωστε οπως λεει και ο αναλυτης:



> It doesn’t hurt Apple that once you’re in its store, you can’t buy any computer with a screen for less than a grand. “If you don’t give people a choice,” Baker said, “people will spend more.”




Τωρα για το οnline κλπ δεν ξερω, αλλα λιγο που διαβασα το αρθρο και τα σχολια, μου αφησε την εντυπωση οτι οι υπολοιποι πουλανε και αυτοι αρκετα απο online.

Αλλωστε 14% ειναι απο τα μεγαλα marketshare που ειχε ποτε η apple.( ειναι βεβαια σε περιοδο που και καινουρια μοντελα ανακοινωσε και ανανεωσε τα παλιοτερα)
Οποτε δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλαζε πολυ το ποσοστο.. (μαλιστα στο $1000+ των desktops ισως να επεφτε ,γιατι δεν πουλανε και αρκετοι απο κανονικο μαγαζι τοσο ακριβα μοντελα. Κυριως online τα παραγγελνεις και τα στηνεις οπως θελεις, απο οτι εχω καταλαβει στην Αμερικη)

----------


## nickolas2005

Η apple εχει ανέβει παρα πολύ τελευταία. Και πιστεύω ότι θα ανέβει και άλλο με την έλευση του νεου iphone. 

Γενικότερα πιστεύω ότι το ipod και το iphone  είναι ο πρόδρομος για να προχωρήσεις αργότερα και στην αγορά ενος υπολογιστή apple. 

Τι λέτε?

----------


## iced

> Γενικότερα πιστεύω ότι το ipod και το iphone είναι ο πρόδρομος για να προχωρήσεις αργότερα και στην αγορά ενος υπολογιστή apple.
> 
> Τι λέτε


 Εχεις απολυτο δικιο Νικο, ηδη εκαναν μια καλη προεργασια τα ipod και η φιλοσοφια τους, τωρα με τα iphone και οτι ακολουθησει θα γινει ο χαμος! Αντε να μπει λιγο γουστο σε ολη την φαση!

Ρε μηπως ειναι gay τελικα??

----------


## haHa

> Η apple εχει ανέβει παρα πολύ τελευταία. Και πιστεύω ότι θα ανέβει και άλλο με την έλευση του νεου iphone.


Σιγουρα!
Τα τελευταια χρονια το marketshare της εχει διπλασιαστει!





> Γενικότερα πιστεύω ότι το ipod και το iphone  είναι ο πρόδρομος για να προχωρήσεις αργότερα και στην αγορά ενος υπολογιστή apple. 
> 
> Τι λέτε?



Ναι , για πολλους ισχυει αυτο...

----------


## vlado

Επιτέλους αποφάσισα και εγώ να κάνω το μεγάλο βήμα μιας και το μελετούσα
αρκετό καιρό.  :Smile: 
Η επιλογή μου.. ο καινούργιος iMac 24'' στα 3.06GHz.
Ύστερα από αρκετή έρευνα αγοράς, τελικά κατέληξα να το παραγγείλω από το musicstore.de,
μιας και μου βγήκε σχετικά πιο φτηνά απ'οτι αν επέλεγα να το πάρω από Ελλάδα. Δίνοντας εταιρικό ΑΦΜ το καλό είναι ότι σου κόβουν κατευθείαν to 19% ΦΠΑ, οπότε το γλυτώνεις από την αρχή. 
Η τιμή βγήκε στα 1.595,80 ευρώ. Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι όλα τα Mαc τους είναι με Γερμανικό πληκτρολόγιο, και άμα θέλεις Αγγλικό δεν σου κάνουν free upgrade αλλά πρέπει να το αγοράσεις ξεχωριστά. Οπότε στην τιμή προστέθηκαν και άλλα 41ευρώ για το Αγγλικό πληκτρόλογιο, οπότε το σύνολο πήγε στα 1636 ευρώ.

Να πώ ότι η επικοινωνία μου έγινε με Έλληνα υπάλληλο του musicstore, που ασχολείται με αποστολές στην Ελλάδα, ο οποίος ήταν ευγενέστατος και εξυπηρετικότατος.
Οι τρόποι πληρωμής ήταν με credit card, με κατάθεση σε ελληνικό τραπεζικό λογαριασμό και με αντικαταβολή στην UPS όταν παραλάβεις  το  μηχάνημα. (+15 ευρώ προμήθεια της UPS).
Πέμπτη απόγευμα έκανα την παραγγελία και εχθές το πρωί η UPS μου έστειλε mail με το tracking number. Βέβαια estimated delivery time μου λέει στις 8 Ιουνίου. Ελπίζω να έρθει πιο νωρίς..  :Smile: 

Μόλις το παραλάβω θα σας πώ περαιτέρω εντυπώσεις..

----------


## iced

Αντε καλοριζικο, ελπιζω να μην αργησουν οσο λενε, με περιστερι πιο γρηγορα θα ερθει!

----------


## georginos

> Η apple εχει ανέβει παρα πολύ τελευταία. Και πιστεύω ότι θα ανέβει και άλλο με την έλευση του νεου iphone. 
> 
> Γενικότερα πιστεύω ότι το ipod και το iphone  είναι ο πρόδρομος για να προχωρήσεις αργότερα και στην αγορά ενος υπολογιστή apple. 
> 
> Τι λέτε?


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Αυτή ακριβώς είναι και η δικιά μου πορεία.
ipod-iphone-macbook

----------


## nickolas2005

Μετα τι περνει κανεις? :Razz:  Μετοχες τις εταιρείας? χαχα

----------


## iKoms

Μετά θα αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε switch σε windows...... !!! Ανακατεύομαι και που το λέω για αστείο..

----------


## georginos

> Μετα τι περνει κανεις? Μετοχες τις εταιρείας? χαχα


Μάλλον  :Razz:   :One thumb up: 




> Μετά θα αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε switch σε windows...... !!! Ανακατεύομαι και που το λέω για αστείο..



Αυτό δεν παίζει που να χτυπιέται ο Bill κάτω..
Έβαλα τα windows για κάποια προγράμματα που χρειάζομαι και το σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω το macbook με τα παραθυράκια. :Thumb down: 
Και να φανταστείς είμαι πολύ νέος switcher.

----------


## TearDrop

Πριν μερικές κέρδισα ενα iMac 24' Aluminium απο ebay.co.uk

Μου βγήκε συνολικά 1180€ με τα μεταφορικά. Πολύ καλά θα έλεγα.

Ο πωλητής το έχει στείλει απο Λονδίνο με ParcelForce Global Priority. Λογικά θα παραλάβω με ελτά έτσι? Λόγω μεγάλου όγκου θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα? Θα το φέρει στο σπίτι κανένας ή θα πρέπει να πάω να το μαζέψω απο το ταχυδρομείο?

Α, το σημαντικότερο... για πόσα κιλά μιλάμε? Στο site της apple είδα τις διαστάσεις και το βάρος αλλά αναφέρεται στο iMac μόνο και όχι στην πλήρη συσκευασία. Να ξέρω αν πρέπει να κουβαλήσω αυτοκίνητο (είναι σχετικά κοντά το ταχυδρομείο στο σπίτι, αλλά μη μου φύγει και η μέση...)

----------


## DrEthernet

Πολύ καλά λεφτά, αλλά μάλλον το παλιότερο μοντέλο.
Πάρε αυτοκίνητο, είναι μεγάλος ο όγκος.

----------


## ariadgr

> Ο πωλητής το έχει στείλει απο Λονδίνο με ParcelForce Global Priority. Λογικά θα παραλάβω με ελτά έτσι?


Ίσως και με courier.
Υ.Γ. Ζήτα το tracking number από τον πωλητή και τσέκαρε που βρίσκεται (parcelforce.com)

----------


## TearDrop

> Πολύ καλά λεφτά, αλλά μάλλον το παλιότερο μοντέλο.
> Πάρε αυτοκίνητο, είναι μεγάλος ο όγκος.


Ναι, είναι το μοντέλο με τον 2,4GHz επεξεργαστή και με την Ati Radeon 2600pro αλλά δε με χαλάει, μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## vlado

Είχα μια πρόσφατη εμπειρία με ένα iMac ενός φίλου που του το έστειλαν απο Αγγλία.
Και εμείς είχαμε την εντύπωση οτι η parcelforce συνεργάζεται μόνο με τα elta-courier.
Αφού έφυγε απο Αγγλία,πήγε Γερμανία και μετά απο 3 μέρες το tracking στο site της parcelforce
έγραφε ότι "arrived at destination country, Greece", επικοινώνησε με τα Elta courier για να δεί σε ποιά φάση βρίσκεται και που ακριβώς βρίσκεται στην Ελλάδα  και του είπαν ότι το πακέτο δεν το βλέπουν στα συστήματα τους και ότι δεν έχει έρθει σε αυτούς. Του είπαν να πάρει στο τμήμα στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος που εκεί σκανάρονται τα πάντα για elta courier και κανονικό ταχυδρομείο για ότι έρχεται απο εξωτερικό και αυτοί με την σειρά τους ότι το δέμα δεν έχει φτάσει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα! 

Για να μην στα πολυλογώ αφού κόντεψε να πάθει 3 εγκεφαλικά πιστέυοντας ότι κάπου χάθηκε ή κάποιος "μακρυχέρης" το περιποιήθηκε κατάλληλα, κατάφερε να επικοινωνήσει με την parcelforce μετά απο 2 μέρες και του είπαν ότι συνεργάζονται και με την GLS για αποστολές στην Ευρώπη και αυτή με την σειρά της, με την ACS για Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν τον ειδοποίησαν ποτέ ότι το δέμα είχε φτάσει εδώ και 3 μέρες περίπου.
Απλά έχε το νού σου μην το ψαχνεις και εσύ αλλού.  :Smile: 

Και ναι, χρειάζεσαι αυτοκίνητο για να το κουβαλήσεις, είναι γύρω στα 17 κιλά και αρκετά ογκόδες το 24αρι..
Με το καλό να σου έρθει..

----------


## Vietmam

Η οθόνη του νέου imac 24" σε τι επίπεδα είναι??? Σαν μια samsung 24" 400 ευρό ή σαν μια eizo 1000 euro?? 

Η να το πώ καλύτερα ποια είναι η φθηνότερη 'nomac' οθόνη που είναι περίπου ίδια σε ποιότητα με ένος imac 24? 
 :Smile: )

----------


## haHa

Σαν ποιοτητα-απεικονηση ειναι πανω-κατω ιδια με samsung, dell 24" των 700-800 ευρω,δηλαδη κορυφη σχεδον!.. Καμμια επαφη με τις samsung 24" των 400 ευρω με tn panel.

Εχει ομως το μειονεκτημα οτι δεν εχει εισοδους(δεν μπορεις να συνδεσεις blueray, αλλο pc, ps3 ενω αν χαλασει ο imac η οθονη ειναι και αυτη αχρηστη-για πεταμα),δεν υποστηριζει hdcp, εχει μικρη εγγυηση(μονο 1 χρονο!!) , ενω ειναι και glossy...

----------


## iced

> ενω ειναι και glossy...


 Αν ειναι η γυναικα σου στο μπανιο μπορεις και να ξυριστεις μπροστα απο το mac  :ROFL: 

Αν ειναι δυνατον να μπανει glossy στο 2008. Καναμε αμαν να φυγουμε απο τα CRT να ξεκουρασουμε τα ματια μας και ας εχουμε πιο κακη αποδοση και τωρα ξαναγυρναμε πισω

----------


## tsopanos

> Αν ειναι δυνατον να μπανει glossy στο 2008. Καναμε αμαν να φυγουμε απο τα CRT να ξεκουρασουμε τα ματια μας και ας εχουμε πιο κακη αποδοση και τωρα ξαναγυρναμε πισω


Έχεις δει την οθόνη του iMac 24";  

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω όσους παραπονιούνται για το glossy της οθόνης. Είναι ο πιο οικονομικός τρόπος να έχεις κορυφαία χρωματική απόδοση (και του μαύρου) σε TFT panel.

Όποιος δεν θέλει, είναι καλοδεχούμενος να εγκαταστήσει μια 24" CRT στο γραφείο του (και να την τοποθετήσει στο ... δικό της γραφείο)  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η οθόνη του νέου imac 24" σε τι επίπεδα είναι??? Σαν μια samsung 24" 400 ευρό ή σαν μια eizo 1000 euro?? 
> 
> Η να το πώ καλύτερα ποια είναι η φθηνότερη 'nomac' οθόνη που είναι περίπου ίδια σε ποιότητα με ένος imac 24? 
> )


Σου απάντησε ο, πάντα κατατοπιστικότατος, haHa.

Εγώ έχω μόνο να συμπληρώσω το εξής: Πήγαινε σε ένα fnac, Public ή άλλο κατάστημα με mac κα άλλες οθόνες κοντά, και να συγκρίνεις. Τότε θα καταλάβεις πόσο value for money είναι ο imac.

----------


## Vietmam

Προσωπικά η glossy με φτιάχνει!!! 
Thanks for answers !!!

----------


## iced

> Έχεις δει την οθόνη του iMac 24";
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω όσους παραπονιούνται για το glossy της οθόνης. Είναι ο πιο οικονομικός τρόπος να έχεις κορυφαία χρωματική απόδοση (και του μαύρου) σε TFT panel.
> 
> Όποιος δεν θέλει, είναι καλοδεχούμενος να εγκαταστήσει μια 24" CRT στο γραφείο του (και να την τοποθετήσει στο ... δικό της γραφείο)


Φυσικα, την εχω δει, την εχω δουλεψει και εχω και ενα MB. Το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι βλεπεις την μονο την οθονη αλλα και διαφορα πραγματα γυρω που ειναι απο πισω :Thinking:

----------


## Vietmam

προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι με τον σωστό φωτισμό στο δωμάτιο οι glossy ΔΕΝ παίζονται!!  
Αλλα γούστα είναι αυτά...

----------


## iNorganic

Και εγω δινω +1 στις glossy , φυσικα παιζει ρολο κ το περιβαλλον οπου εχεις την οθονη λογω φωτισμου

----------


## vlado

Έφτασε και ο δικός μου 24'' iMac απο το musicstore.de. Όλα άψογα, όπως ακριβώς μου τα είχαν πει.
Ο iMac βέβαια, αν και αρχή ακόμα..δεν το συζητώ. Έρωτας σκέτος!  :Smile:

----------


## iced

Αντε καλοριζικο φιλε μου!

----------


## RyDeR

Σήμερα περάσαμε με την παρέα απο το Applestore Θεσσαλονίκης. Έριξα μια γρήγορη ματιά στα μηχανήματα που είχε...

Παίδες απλά θέλω το MacBook Air.  :Very Happy: 


Να πω ότι, με το ένα παιδί που δουλεύει εκεί είπαμε διάφορα - ήταν πολύ φιλικός. Επειδή ήμασταν παρέα, μας έκανε και διάφορες προτάσεις... γενικά μου άρεσε πολύ η συμπεριφορά του, ένιωσα σαν να μιλάω με φίλο - μέχρι και στον ενικό του μιλούσα.  :Razz:  Για μια στιγμή μου έδωσε το MBA στα χέρια - φοβήθηκα να το πάρω για να πώ την αλήθεια.  :Embarassed:  Μόλις το έπιασα, τα είδα όλα. Τ-Ε-Λ-Ε-Ι-Ο.  :Respekt: 


Α ακόμη είχαν και στο Public (Med.Cosmos) όλα τα entry-level Macs (MB, MBA, MBP, iMac).  :One thumb up:

----------


## Droidlock

Καλοριζικο στα παιδια που αγορασαν η θα αγορασουν mac

----------


## Vietmam

1-2 esata ωρε apple!!!

----------


## midnightsun

> Έχεις δει την οθόνη του iMac 24";  
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω όσους παραπονιούνται για το glossy της οθόνης. Είναι ο πιο οικονομικός τρόπος να έχεις κορυφαία χρωματική απόδοση (και του μαύρου) σε TFT panel.




Off Topic


		Είναι σαν καθρέπτης, θέλεις και άλλο λόγο ; Επίσης άλλο έντονα χρώματα άλλο πιστότητα στην απόδοση των χρωμάτων.  :Wink:

----------


## iced

Ενταξει συμφωνω ψευδαισθηση ειναι η καλυτερη αποδοση χρωματων και καλα... Αλλα τι να κανεις?? Εγω θα το παρω το 24" και ας ελπισω να μην με ενοχλει τοσο οσο αλλες glossy στο διαβασμα που ριχνω μπροστα στην οθονη... Παντως ειναι το μονο που με χαλαει ιδιαιτερα

----------


## Vietmam

H αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπάθησα να 'παίξω' με ένα laptop ενός φίλου σε εξωτερικό χώρο (glossy + ήλιος) και πραγματικά απελπίστηκα! Το παραίτησα.

Αλλά με τους παλιούς imac δούλεψα όλο τον χειμώνα με τις ώρες, σε normal εσωτερικό χώρο με σωστό φωτισμό και ήταν απίστευτα ξεκούραστα και ευχάριστα!!

Εντάξει δεν θα τον βγάλεις και στο μπαλκόνι η στην πλατεία τον imac.

----------


## MacMike

> H αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπάθησα να 'παίξω' με ένα laptop ενός φίλου σε εξωτερικό χώρο (glossy + ήλιος) και πραγματικά απελπίστηκα! Το παραίτησα.
> 
> Αλλά με τους παλιούς imac δούλεψα όλο τον χειμώνα με τις ώρες, σε normal εσωτερικό χώρο με σωστό φωτισμό και ήταν απίστευτα ξεκούραστα και ευχάριστα!!
> 
> Εντάξει δεν θα τον βγάλεις και στο μπαλκόνι η στην πλατεία τον imac.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, σε κλειστό χώρο φαίνεται μια χαρά και έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα απεικόνισης.
Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο που ο imac έχει glossy οθόνη, για την χρήση που προορίζεται.

----------


## haHa

Περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα, αλλα ακομα και για εσωτερικη χρηση δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο οι glossy οθονες..

Για αυτο αλλωστε σχεδον κανενας κατασκευαστης οθονων(samsung,eizo,lg,dell,philips κλπ) δεν βγαζει glossy οθονες..
Πραγματικα ελαχιστες οθονες για desktop υπολογιστες ειναι glossy.

Στα λαπτοπ βαζουν συνηθως:
α) γιατι ειναι πιο "trendy" και τραβαει τα βλεμματα.(και πολλοι που αγοραζουν λαπτοπ το αγοραζουν για αυτους τους λογους κλπ)
β) γιατι το εχουν πιο αναγκη λογω οτι εχουν αισθητα υποδεεστερες οθονες απο οτι οι desktop.


Πραγματικα σε κορυφαια οθονη οπως του imac 24", που εχει κορυφαια χρωματα, γωνιες θεασης, βαθυ μαυρο χρωμα, δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζοταν glossy οθονη..





Υ.Γ.: Ενα επιπλεον προβλημα που εχουν οι glossy desktop οθονες σε σχεση με τις glossy οθονες των φορητων, ειναι το μεγεθος τους!!
Αλλο να "καθρεπτιζεσαι" ή να δημιουργουνται αντανακλασεις απο φωτα κλπ σε μια οθονη 15.4" και αλλο σε μια 20-24". Ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια και ετσι ειναι πιο ευκολο να αντανακλασει καποιο φως κλπ.

----------


## Vietmam

Είναι θέμα γούστου. Άλλος την βρίσκει άλλος όχι.
Εμένα με χάλασε αφάνταστα σε laptop αλλά το χάρηκα πάρα πολύ σε imac σε εσωτερικό χώρο.
Σε άλλους δεν αρέσει καθόλου και άλλοι είναι φανατικοί. 

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα πιστεύω

----------


## haHa

Καλα εννοειται πως ειναι θεμα γουστου...
Ο καθενας εχει την δικια του προτιμηση.

Αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι κατασκευαστες οθονων πιστευουν οτι δεν ταιριαζει-χρειαζεται να ειναι glossy μια οθονη desktop.

----------


## TearDrop

Εγώ πάντως είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με την glossy οθόνη του iMac 24"

Αψογη απεικόνιση και προσωπικά δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου η αντανάκλαση.

----------


## iced

Και συνηθως το παραπονο ειναι οχι μονο το οτι αυτη η οθοναρα ειναι glossy αλλα το οτι δεν υπρχει δυνατοτητα παραγγελιας κατα προτιμηση... Βεβαια δεν ξερω πως θα ηταν ο imac εμφανισιακα χωρις glossy αλλα καλο θα ηταν να το ειχαν προβλεψει

----------


## KostasH

Σκέφτομαι να γίνω μέλος της οικογένειας αγοράζοντας κάποιο λαπτοπ. 

Ενδιαφέρομαι αρχικά για ενα Macbook αλλά από οτι είδα και στο Ipelagos.com με τα χρήματα που δίνω στην ελλάδα για ενα macbook πέρνω macbook pro! 
Είναι αξιόπιστο το site? Έχει κάνει κάποια συναλλαγή κανεις απο ελλάδα?

Τα φώτα σας  :Smile:  

ευχαριστώ

----------


## haHa

Αν μπορεις ,περιμενε μεχρι το Σεπτεμβριο που θα βγουν ανανεωμενα(και σε design και σε specs) macbook/macbook pro στις ιδιες τιμες. (τα τωρινα θα τα δινουν τοτε για λιγο καιρο με σημαντικη εκπτωση)
Aλλωστε, τα apple φορητα ειναι ηδη μια γενια πισω αυτη την στιγμη απο τα αλλα φορητα(τα καινουρια φορητα ειναι με intel montevina platform εναντι santa rosa platform των apple)


Τελος,καλο θα ηταν να μην αγορασεις απο Ελλαδα.
Η apple δυστυχως δινει μονο 1 χρονο εγγυηση και την ακριβη επεκταση εγγυησης στα 3 χρονια μπορεις να την αγορασεις μονο απο εξωτερικο.
Οποτε το εξωτερικο ειναι ισως μονοδρομος , αν θελεις να προστατεψεις την επενδυση σου. (θα δωσεις πχ 1000+ ευρω, κριμα να εχεις μονο 1 χρονο εγγυηση)

Να ενα site για αγορες απο εξωτερικο(που εχεις τη δυνατοτητα για αγορα επεκτασης εγγυησης):
http://www.notebook.de/apple-c-10/

Ειναι ευρωπαικο, δεν εχεις αγχος για τελωνεια κλπ.





Απο Αμερικη και ακομα καλυτερες τιμες, υπαρχει το byserv

----------


## KostasH

Δυστηχώς χρειάζομαι κάτι άμεσα οπότε με βλέπω να καταλείγω σε κάποιο hp ή toshiba και να καθυστερήσω την γνωρημία μου με την οικογένεια της apple για λίγο χρόνο ακόμη...  :Smile:

----------


## esykas

φίλε πάρε αυτό που σου αρέσει να το χαρείς,και μην περιμένεις τις όποιες αναβαθμίσεις διότι η apple κάθε έξι μήνες αυτό κάνει.Κάτι ακόμη μην μπερδεύεις τους mac γενικός με τα lap top διότι είναι κάτι διαφορετικό όλη η φιλοσοφία τους που βασίζετε στην ησυχία και την απλότητα της εργασίας μαζί τους.
φιλικά Στράτος
Υ.Γ.δεν ξέρω ποιο μαγαζί σε βολεύει αλλά πάρε Ελληνικά για να έχεις και μια επαφή μαζί τους καλά τα μαγαζιά του εξωτερικού αλλά για μικρό συσκευές εκτός αν βρεις τις τιμές!!

----------


## KostasH

> φίλε πάρε αυτό που σου αρέσει να το χαρείς,και μην περιμένεις τις όποιες αναβαθμίσεις διότι η apple κάθε έξι μήνες αυτό κάνει.Κάτι ακόμη μην μπερδεύεις τους mac γενικός με τα lap top διότι είναι κάτι διαφορετικό όλη η φιλοσοφία τους που βασίζετε στην ησυχία και την απλότητα της εργασίας μαζί τους.
> φιλικά Στράτος
> Υ.Γ.δεν ξέρω ποιο μαγαζί σε βολεύει αλλά πάρε Ελληνικά για να έχεις και μια επαφή μαζί τους καλά τα μαγαζιά του εξωτερικού αλλά για μικρό συσκευές εκτός αν βρεις τις τιμές!!


Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα dual boot σε mac έτσι? να περάσω δλδ και xp μέσα? δουλέυουν όλα οκ? drivers etc? 
για καλύτερες τιμές έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι καλύτερο απο Skroutz? το pro δυστηχώς ανεβαίνει πολυ  :Sad:  1800.. και το απλό 1000..

----------


## esykas

και βέβαια παίρνει τα windows αν σου είναι απαραίτητα,άλλη οικονομική λύση είναι τα mac mini που με την οθόνη που έχεις από το pc και με ένα πληκτρολόγιο μπαίνεις με λίγα λεφτά στο mac os υπολόγισε περίπου στα 550 με 800 ευρώ,άλλη λύση είναι μεταχειρισμένο mac book στα ίδια λεφτά,κάνε μια αναζήτηση και θα δεις
http://www.e-shop.gr/search_per.phtm...eveloper=APPLE
αξιόπιστο μαγαζί από Γερμανία με παράδοση εδώ   http://www.musicstore.de:80/en_EN/GR...MPUTER-MACSHOP

----------


## iKoms

> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα dual boot σε mac έτσι? να περάσω δλδ και xp μέσα? δουλέυουν όλα οκ? drivers etc? 
> για καλύτερες τιμές έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι καλύτερο απο Skroutz? το pro δυστηχώς ανεβαίνει πολυ  1800.. και το απλό 1000..


Το δικό μου Macbook Pro το αγόρασα από την Αγγλία και μοy στοίχισε όσο να το έπερνα από εδώ... αλλά με 3 χρόνια επέκταση εγγύησης και ένα set με αντάπτορες για όλου του είδους τις πρίζες... δηλαδή κάπου 400 ευρώ φθηνότερα.
Βέβαια μου το έφερε φίλος και γλύτωσα τα μεταφορικά αλλά όπως και να έχει γλυτώνεις αρκετά.

Όπως λέει και ο φίλος παραπάνω πάρτο για να χαρείς και από όπου νομίζεις εσύ καλύτερα.
Υπάρχει και η λύση να το πάρεις και από το fnac ή plaisio ή multirama και αν δεν κάνω λάθος παίζουν και άτοκες δόσεις με κάρτα..

----------


## KostasH

> Το δικό μου Macbook Pro το αγόρασα από την Αγγλία και μοy στοίχισε όσο να το έπερνα από εδώ... αλλά με 3 χρόνια επέκταση εγγύησης και ένα set με αντάπτορες για όλου του είδους τις πρίζες... δηλαδή κάπου 400 ευρώ φθηνότερα.
> Βέβαια μου το έφερε φίλος και γλύτωσα τα μεταφορικά αλλά όπως και να έχει γλυτώνεις αρκετά.
> 
> Όπως λέει και ο φίλος παραπάνω πάρτο για να χαρείς και από όπου νομίζεις εσύ καλύτερα.
> Υπάρχει και η λύση να το πάρεις και από το fnac ή plaisio ή multirama και αν δεν κάνω λάθος παίζουν και άτοκες δόσεις με κάρτα..


Σε κάποιο Plaisio ή multirama με βλέπω να καταλήγω.. η συνδεσιμότητα των mac γενικά με ένα άλλο pc? δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα έτσι? και ακόμη οτι usb υπάρχει σε pc δεν λειτουργεί και σε mac? (απο cardreaders,εξωτ.δίσκους +++ καλώδια..)

----------


## iKoms

Και βέβαια λειτουργούν τα card readers, εξωτ. δίσκοι κλπ. 

Θα το δείς και μόνος σου ότι με το Mac κάποια πράγματα είναι πιο απλά..

----------


## tsopanos

... είναι σαν να ρωτάς αν η Ferrari έχει ραδιοcd

----------

